# Wassertiefe bestimmen - Posen-Montagen



## Blankman (11. Januar 2004)

Hi Leude!

Könnt ihr einem Anfänger beschreiben,
wie er am einfachsten die Wassertiefe
bestimmt, damit die Made/Wurn auch
auf dem Boden des Flusses/Sees zu
liegen kommt.

Ein paar Montage-Tricks für die Pose
sind ebenfalls gerne gesehen. )

Gruß, Blankman


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2004)

Hi Blankman! 

Dass ist ganz einfach :
man braucht dazu ein Lotblei: 








Einige Lotbleie verfügen hierzu über einen Klemm-Mechanismus, andere besitzen ein Korkstück, in das der Haken eingestochen wird. Das Lotblei muss die Tragkraft der Pose übersteigen. 

Der Angler stellt die Montage auf die vermutete Gewässertiefe am Angelplatz ein und wirft aus. Bleibt der Schwimmer auf der Wasseroberfläche liegen, ist die Stelle flacher, taucht er ab, ist sie tiefer als eingestellt. Durch Ausprobieren nähert er sich der tatsächlichen Gewässertiefe an. Analog überprüft man danach die Umgebung der Stelle. 

Das Ausloten geschieht vor dem eigentlichen Angeln, um besonders fängige Stellen wie zum Beispiel Sandbänke, Löcher am Grund oder Scharkanten ausfindig zu machen. 
(Fisch&Fang)


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2004)

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/archive/topic/8881.html

da kannst auch mal nachlesen


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Januar 2004)

ein super billiges und Hakenschonendes Lotblei kannst du dir einfach selbermachen.

Nimm einen Streifen Wickelblei (vom Dackdecker z.B.) und ein Stück Schaumstoff. Wickel das Blei um den Schaumstoff.
Haken einhängen und Pose ausloten Fettisch#h


----------



## Ronen (12. Januar 2004)

da muss ich als anfänger mal was fragen.

Verjage ich DUrch das dauernde ausloten bis zum  gewünschtem Ergebnis nicht die ganzen Fische???? Kann mir vorstellen, wenns da 20mal PLUMPS macht, das dann auch der letzte weg ist. oder nicht??


----------



## sebastian (12. Januar 2004)

naja ich weis nicht genau. Aber die kommen ja wieder (irgendwann, hoffentlich  )
Karpfen verjagt man vielleicht schon aber einem Hecht der ein paar Meter weg ist oder so dem dürfte das nix machen glaub ich


----------



## PASA (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

zuerst stellst du deine Montage ganz flach ein, dann hälst du sie vor dir ins Wasser und schaust wie weit die Pose eintaucht. Optimal ist es bis zum Rand des Auftriebskörpers. Wenn du jetzt tiefer einstellst erkennst du die Bodenberührung daran, dass die Pose auftaucht oder sogar umkippt.

Ganz einfach und kostet nix!
Gruß


----------



## Raubfischjäger (12. Januar 2004)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das Plumpsen die Fische verschreckt, da sie das ja nicht gewohnt sind. Ich schaue mir den Grund der ersten paar Meter an und schätze dann, wie tief es an meiner Angelstelle ist. Meistens stelle ich meine Montage auf 1 bis 1,50 m ein und versuche dann mein Glück. Beißt längere Zeit nichts an, verändere ich die Tiefe der Montage.

Gruß,
Raubfischjäger#h


----------



## nikmark (13. Januar 2004)

Moin zusammen,
eine sehr gute Methode, die Tiefe mit einem Wurf auszuloten ohne die ganzen Fische zu vertreiben, stammt von unserem Muddyliz:
Guckt ihr hier: 
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/sonstige.htm#tiefe

@Ernst
ich hoffe, du hast nichts dagegen, wenn ich auf deine klasse Seite verweise :m :m 

Gruß

Nikmark


----------



## nikmark (13. Januar 2004)

Im obigen Link muss statt des Smileys eine RAUTE stehen !!!
(Ist wohl ein Bug)
Der Smiley verdeckt auch das t bei tiefe 
Gebt den Link halt mit der Hand ein :m :m 

oder geht einfach hier drauf http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/sonstige.htm

und schaut nach "Mit einem Wurf die Tiefe ausloten" 

Nikmark


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

Hallo Blankman #h

eine sehr einfache und in Seen (stillem Wasser) gut funktionierende Methode ist die Verwendung von sogenannten Loc-Side-Posen! #6

Nähere Infos zu den Loc-Side-Posen erhältst Du hier (KLICK MICH).  

Funktionsprinzip ist sehr einfach...anstatt einer "normalen" Pose verwendest Du eine Loc-Side-Pose (freilaufend)! 

Die Loc-Side-Pose stellt sich dabei automatisch auf die richtige Tiefe ein! Funktioniert klasse und ist insbesondere an unbekannten Gewässern toll (bei denen die die exakte Tiefe schnell und ohne normales Loten herausfinden willst) ! :m

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (13. Januar 2004)

Habe noch was gefunden:

Schau mal hier...(KLICKKLICK)! :m 

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. Januar 2004)

@Ronen: die Fische werden durch oftmaliges Loten nicht verscheucht, da sie sich meistens ja noch nicht unmittelbar am Angelplatz befinden und erst durch das AnFÜTTERN hierher gelockt werden. Oft ist mehrmaliges Loten unabdingbar, vor allem wenn wir als Angler die Struktur des Gewässergrundes - Löcher und Erhebungen- herausfiden wollen( Beim Wettkampfangeln ist dies mindestens so wichtig wie richtiges Anfüttern!!!)


----------



## noroc (4. April 2004)

*AW: Wassertiefe bestimmen - Posen-Montagen*

Guten Abend zusammen,

weiter oben wird geschrieben das man durch das Ausloten Sandbänke finden kann? Wie geht denn das?
Lotet man deshalb aus das man den köder nah am Grund anbieten kann?

Gruss

noroc


----------



## René F (4. April 2004)

*AW: Wassertiefe bestimmen - Posen-Montagen*

N´ Abend!
Selbst wenn Fische durch das "Plumpsen" verscheucht werden, so schwimmen sie selten weiter als 2-3 Meter weg. Hört das Plumpsen auf, kommen sie auch nach kurzer Zeit wieder, so dass sich ohne Anfüttern eigentlich zu schnell wieder genauso viele Fische am Angelplatz befinden, wie vor dem ausloten.


----------



## noroc (8. April 2004)

*AW: Wassertiefe bestimmen - Posen-Montagen*

Hallo nochmal,

ich war heute am Main, etwas Ausloten üben aber es war unmöglich.

Ich schmiss das Blei samt Pose rein, anscheinend entsteht während das blei absinkt ein solcher druck auf die Pose durch die Strömung das es unmöglich ist da irgendetwas auszuloten.

Wie macht ihr das denn?

gruss

noroc


----------



## Knobbes (9. April 2004)

*AW: Wassertiefe bestimmen - Posen-Montagen*

Ich lote den Angelplatz immer vorm angeln aus, aber mit sehr feinen Schwimmern und dann braucht man nicht allzu grosse Blei.
Wenn man öfters an die Stelle hingehen wull, dann kann man den angelplatz ausloten, bevor man geht und schon zusamman gepackt hat, dann ist es sowieso egal, am man die fische vertreibt.
gruss Knobbes


----------

